# Aftermarket Projector Lenses



## Cruzeblu11 (Aug 5, 2012)

Has anyone used Plug and Play Aftermarket Projector w/LED DRL or anything of that sorts. If so, What brand or website did you get it from? Are they bright and easily viewable during the daytime? Also, Were they truly plug and play? If you have any photos of your lights on the car during the daytime with them Lit That would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a Bunch!


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

None of the aftermarket headlights with LED strips and halos have bright enough LEDs which could be used as DRL...
The newest version i think has the brightest, but i dont know how bright in sunlight...
FREE SHIPPING, PROMOTION, CHEVROLET CRUZE LED ANGEL EYE COMPLETE HEADLIGHT/ HEADLAMP V5, TYPE U, WITH LED TEAR EYE, BY DHL EMS-in Lights & Indicators from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I have the mk 1s and they look amazing, but are nowhere near bright enough for DRLs, but they are easily visible. On a bright day, not so much, but overcast or more and they look beautiful.


----------



## Cruzeblu11 (Aug 5, 2012)

What are "mk 1s"? Do you have any photos of them on your car? Thanks to those who have shared their info so far.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The first model that came out for our car (I just call them the mark 1s).


----------



## Cruzeblu11 (Aug 5, 2012)

They do look great! Is that bottom photo with them on? I can't tell. Were you entirely happy with them? I am just trying to decide if it will be entirely worth the $350-400+... Where did you get yours from? Thanks for the info. I have been looking on the http://www.aliexpress.com website, but most of his will require the connector to be fabricated and he doesn't have a "How-To" on how to make it work for a North american Cruze. Otherwise, I found these(I LOVE THEM), But they have a different connector. Aliexpress.com : Buy 2012 Kill Myself to SALE!CRUZE V5 Style HID xenon LED headlight/headlamp Assembly All LED style projector head lamp from Reliable Cruze hid headlight suppliers on GiGi168 Auto CRUZE Fans club


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I got mine from another user on here that didn't like them, but they were totally plug and play except for the fact that I had to get new bulbs since these lenses are not a bixenon setup.


----------



## Cruzeblu11 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice, That worked out for you than. I am thinking about them myself. I just wish I could see someones in person. My fear is they just aren't bright enough to make me happy.


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

I actually ordered a set of spyder projectors that have LED DRL I haven't got them in yet but I have also ordered the LED fog strips for my car and they look amazing I ordered them from bmc extreme customs I am in Canada and they were here within a week


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Cruzeblu11 said:


> Nice, That worked out for you than. I am thinking about them myself. I just wish I could see someones in person. My fear is they just aren't bright enough to make me happy.


i have those "mark 1s" as boats4life calls them. The LEDs on mine are pretty bright and can see them lit up in the day light. The halo rings i wish were just as bright! im disappointed about that but ill live. check out my pics


----------

